# cpt codes 58661 and 58662



## Cyndy

Can these two codes be billed together with a 59 modifier on one, i.e. 58662, 58661.59, similar to the endoscopic rule codes?  The surgeon did a laparoscopic right salpingo-oophorectomy, and a left ovarian cystectomy.

If you look in the MFSDB Special rules for multiple endoscopic procedures it says "apply if procedure is billed with another endoscopy in the same family (i.e., another endoscopy that has the same base procedure).  The base procedure for each code with this indicator is identified in the Endobase field of this file.  Apply the multiple endoscopy rules to a family before ranking the family with the other procedures performed on the same day (for example, if multiple endoscopies in the same family are reported on the same day as endoscopies in another family or on the same day as a non-endoscopic procedure). If an endoscopic procedure is reported with only its base procedure, do not pay separately for the base procedure.  Payment for the base procedure is included in the  payment for the other endoscopy."
Thanks


----------



## magnolia1

Why not use RT & LT modifiers?

FYI--Medicare does not indicate that one of these procedures is a component of the other, so I don't see the need for modifier 59.


----------

